# rv caulk



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

What is the best caulk to use on exterior vertical caulk joints?


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

call a rv place and ask them. I got mine from PPL in Houston. don't remember the name though.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Dicor makes several types of RV caulking. I have bought the self leveling stuff for the roof, but that probably wouldn't work on a vertical joint. I am going to get a caulk expert buddy to look at the Dicor caulk and give me an alternative product. Dicor is very expensive caulking.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

All of the caulks I have used tend to dry and crack. Self-levelling caulk like Dicor doesn't. Probably the reason it costs more and is the sealant of choice of RV builders. I suggest you not use caulk on your RV. 

When I was new to RV'ing I tried using what I considered a good caulk instead of Dicor. It failed. I had water leak issues which stained the walls with rust residue. Never again. Over the long haul it will save you money.

That said, I have not done many/any vertical joints as most are designed to shed the water. 

SG2


----------



## 68rustbucket (Dec 3, 2009)

Dicor make a non-sag version for vertical applications


----------

